# Чем поддерживаете тонус, когда противопоказана активность?



## Александр Громов (14 Окт 2017)

Всем привет! Недавно воспалилась связка на голеностопе и мне прописали покой. А обычно я бегаю, хожу и т.д., от движения я бодрее, внимательнее и т.д., поскольку я худой гипотоник. А тут который месяц сижу за компом. Ещё и сократили незадолго до травмы, т.е. я хожу раз в 1-2 недели до магазина 1 км и всё. Пью чай кофе, он немного помогает.  правда уже и неприятные ощущения в районе желудка. не более чем чуть-чуть, но в таких случаях я прекращаю чай и кофе и строже слежу за рационом. Ну да я и так на диете.
А во время выходов на улицу мой спортивный организм  замечает изменения в себе - это как долго не тренироваться. вязкий такой становишься, инертный и устаешь.
А как вы пережидаете запреты на нагрузки - как тонизируете тело и как улучшаете умственную работоспособность?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2017)

@Александр Громов, идите с тренажерный зал и на тренажерах прорабатывайте каждую мышцу и сустав в динамике и в пораженном суставе и связанных с ним мышцы - в статике. Не тонус будет. а "гипер" тонус.


----------



## Александр Громов (15 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а когда можно будет, если у меня 2 дня назад произошло ночью обострение остеохондроза поясничного отдела? 70% по боли от первого обострения, произошедшего в декабре 2015г. Сейчас почти прошло, но вроде бы это подострая фаза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2017)

Так и делайте для больного места сперва острый период и если не больно, то подострый (это не по силе боли, а по времени делается), а для здоровых рук- тренировочные упражнения. Нагрузки-то нет на больное место, лежа на спине, например.


----------

